# 1936-37 LWB Colson Double Bar Moto Bike, How many out there?



## Machine Age Victim (Aug 17, 2013)

I was talking with someone today about the long wheelbase Colson I recently picked up and they asked "if it was only made two years how many are out there?" I thought it was a good enough question as I can recall about 3 or 4 posted on here. So, if you have one, let's see it!

Original 1936 catalog page:





Here's my 1936, a future complete restoration project


----------



## widpanic02 (Aug 17, 2013)

*Alot*

Alot . There is a double bar colson on eBay like every week. Not sure about the long wheel base though .


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 17, 2013)

Here are mine...
'36 Colson Packard




'37 True Value Hardware "Roadway"




'37 "Boardtracker"




I'm thinking of re-doing the "boardtracker" into this. Just need a set of fenders


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeah, there are a lot more out there than I thought, and tallframes too. 

Here's one bikehorder had a while back





Joe's(yeshoney) ongoing RRB project


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 17, 2013)

Sold on eBay a few weeks ago...


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Aug 20, 2013)

That's similar to the color I'm thinking of making mine, with cream darts.
Like this color




Here's another from a member here


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 20, 2013)

Updated pic of my '37 True Value Roadway. Previous pic was from seller's For Sale thread.


----------



## yeshoney (Aug 21, 2013)

*My "Atomic Snake" build*

I can't believe that I don't have any pictures of the finished product, but at least I have a few of the build.


----------



## yeshoney (Aug 21, 2013)

*More pics*

I did find some more pics!


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't think LWB Colson's are "rare".  Unlike some bikes if your goal is to own one of these it can be achieved and won't cost a fortune.  They are cool though and I wish I had appreciated mine more when I had it.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 25, 2013)

Machine Age Victim said:


> That's similar to the color I'm thinking of making mine, with cream darts.
> Like this color
> 
> 
> ...




Yep, those two frames are mine! I have a couple ladies' donor bikes, my main goal is to build the LWB one. It is less common than the short version, but there are still a handful around.


----------



## jrassett (Aug 25, 2013)

heres my '37


----------

